# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  WinZip FileView ActiveX Control Multiple Vulnerabilities

## Shu_b

*WinZip FileView ActiveX Control Multiple Vulnerabilities*
_Secunia Advisory:   	 SA22891  	  Release Date: 	2006-11-15 Last Update: 	2006-11-16_

*Software:*	WinZip 10.x

*Critical: 	Highly critical
Impact:* 	System access
*Where:* 	From remote
*Solution Status:* 	Vendor Patch

*Description:*
Some vulnerabilities have been reported in WinZip, which can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a user's system.

1) Several unspecified insecure methods exist in the FileView ActiveX control (WZFILEVIEW.FileViewCtrl.61). This can be exploited to execute arbitrary code when a user e.g. visits a malicious website.

2) A boundary error in the FileView ActiveX control within the handling of the "filepattern" property can be exploited to cause a buffer overflow.

The vulnerabilities are reported in WinZip 10.0 versions prior to Build 7245.

*Solution:* Update to version 10.0 Build 7245.

Original Advisory: WinZip: http://www.winzip.com/wz7245.htm

secunia.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Небезопасные методы в WinZip FileView ActiveX компоненте*

*Программа:*  WinZip 10.0 версии до Build 7245

*Опасность: Высокая
Наличие эксплоита: Да
Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за наличия нескольких небезопасных методов в FileView ActiveX компоненте (WZFILEVIEW.FileViewCtrl.61). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

URL производителя: www.winzip.com

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

